
ReachFast is a slick contacts app for iPhone - emile818
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/04/29/reachfast-is-a-slick-contacts-app-for-iphone/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=ReachFast%20is%20a%20slick%20contacts%20app%20for%20iPhone&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
MALAKAWN
I just downloaded it, amazing app!

